# Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau



## rease (14. Dez. 2011)

Schönen Guten Abend,

war heute mal im Baumarkt unterwegs und wollte mir eine geeignete Kiste für den Selbstbau meines Siebfilters suchen...

Bin da über eine Mörtelkiste gestoßen, von der größe her perfekt, aber nicht robust genug, die anderen stabileren "Plastekisten" waren mir einfach zu klein... hmmmm

1. hat jemand eine Idee was man alternativ nutzen könnte oder woher ich eine größere 
so um die 80 x 50cm ??? im Baumarkt gab es nur die 60'er...

2. Zu den Trennwänden eine Frage, hab da nur "Hobby-Bastel-Glas" gefunden welches geeignet war, aber mir definitiv zu teuer... dafür eventuell eine alternative ???

3. Wie befestige ich die Trennwände am besten ?

4. oder sonstige ratsame tipps ???

Möchte den Siebfilter von Olli P. hier aus dem Forum nachbauen, hat mir persönlich am besten gefallen 


Mfg Martin :smoki

dankeschön

PS: Ist mein erster Selbstbau, da darf nichts schief gehen


----------



## Theo (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Moin Martin.
Glückwunsch, das SF von Olli.P gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Maurertuppen ist nicht schlecht aber den bekommst du an den Seiten nicht stabil.
Sieh dich mal hier um: http://www.ebay.de/sch/Stapelkasten-/131222/i.html
und für Akryl: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...rylglas&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311
Für die Ein/Ausläße: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...kw=Tankdurchführung&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Zum befestigen würde ich U-Profile aus Alu nehmen, und ansonsten immer schön die Bilder als Vorlage.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

PVC-Platten http://www.ebay.de/sch/PVC-Polyviny...mpt=Kunststoffe_Chemie&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538
Suche dort nach Hartschaum. 6 mm sind auch schon ausreichend.


----------



## rease (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Danke für die Info's hab reichlich recherchiert doch die passende Box hab ich leider nicht gefunden, entweder passen die Maße nicht oder die hat griffe, ist nicht stabil genug... ach mannn... naja nen anderen Tag mal weiter suchen... aber das mit den PVC- Platten ist perfekt !!!

vielen dank für die bemühungen... 

mfg martin


----------



## guenter (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin,

hab meinen Behälter auch aus PVC Hartschaum gemacht.

Mit Köratac HF 300 geklebt, das schweißt die Platten zusammen.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin,
ich kann Dir noch mit zwei Adressen dienen:
PVC-Platten etc, und Auer direkt.
Bei letzterem wirst Du wohl auch "nur" bei der 60er Kiste kleben bleiben, (weil die größeren doch deutlich teurer sind.... ).
Ich habe einen SiFi in eine 60er Auerbox eingebaut. Der war nur stabil, weil ich da im ersten Drittel eine recht stabile Trennscheibe eingeschraubt (und "verklebt") habe. Dennoch hat sich das PP davor und danach stark "verbeult". Die Flansche musste ich nachziehen, damit sie dicht blieben.
Darum kann ich "dickes" PVC o. ä. nur anraten (~1 cm), auch wenn "schweineteuer".
Als Alternative kannst Du ja dünnere Platten in eine Rahmenkonstruktion sezen. Wir sind schon gespannt auf Deinen SiFi-Bau .... .


----------



## Moonlight (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Schau mal hier ...

http://www.mercateo.com/kw/streugutkisten/streugutkisten.html

Die müßten doch eigentlich stabil genug sein. Immerhin ist das Streugut auch nicht gerade leicht und drückt gegen die Wände.

Mandy


----------



## rease (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Das mit dem Streugutkisten ist wirklich eine gute Idee, für mich eher die "Luxusversion" die ich mir eventuell nach dem abgeschlossen Master leisten werde 

Danke für die INFO: Auer direkt ist definitiv die richtige Adresse für mich, Top Preis/Leistung verhältnis... Da gibt es ja sogar die Boxen ohne Griffe *juhuuuuuuu* preislich noch im Rahmen bei 30 € und meiner gewünschten größe...

So jetzt müsste ich soweit alles haben...

Werd mal nach Weihnachten den hoffentlich bis dato fertigen SiFi präsentieren 

Dankeschön nochmals für die vielen Infos :top:

Grüße Martin


----------



## Olli.P (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hi Leute,

um hier auch zu Antworten:

Die Kiste ist meines Wissens nach von Auer, habe sie geschenkt bekommen. 

Meine Trennwände habe ich mit PVC-Winkeln 2,5x2,5cm befestigt. Hab auch mit dem PVC Bastelglas angefangen, da sich das aber durch biegt, ist die Steigkammer bereits mit einem 2mm Edelstahlblech umgerüstet worden. :smoki

Ansonsten wurden die Fragen ja bereits bestens von den anderen beantwortet!


----------



## frido (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Habe heute meinen SiFi erhalten und bin echt begeistert. Hat ein Kunststoffschlosser gebaut, der sich direkt auf den Bau von Filtern und und Wasserfällen spezialisiert hat. Alles PE geschweißt mit einem Siebkasten, den man mit einem Handgriff entnehmen und reinigen kann. Da jedes Stück Handarbeit und keine Massenware ist, kann der Mann auch auf spezielle Wünsche reagieren.  Und der Preis lag sogar unter dem eines Compactsieve 2. Wenn ich sehe, was man allein für ein vernünftigen SIFI Behäer bezahlt, ist der Preis für das Ding echt ein Witz.

Wie gesagt-bis vor einer Woche kannte ich den Mann nicht und möchte auch keine Werbung machen. Fand nur, das der Junge sein Handwerk versteht und zumindest optisch (Praxistest startet erst im Frühjahr) einwandfreie Ware zu einem wirklich günstigen Preis anbietet. Wenn erlaubt und gewünscht, stelle ich gerne einen Link zu seiner Seite ein?


----------



## rease (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hey "frido"

hmmm.. das mit dem herausnehmbaren Siebkasten wäre auch noch ne schöne Idee 

versuch ich mal zu realisieren,,,



frido schrieb:


> ist der Preis für das Ding echt ein Witz.
> Wenn erlaubt und gewünscht, stelle ich gerne einen Link zu seiner Seite ein?



... Gern per PN, weiß nicht ob das hier so gern gesehen wird, kannst du eventuell mal ein paar bilder deines SiFi online stellen, der genaue Aufbau würde mich mal interessieren und vorallem der preis für das ganze 

Ist schon von der sache her nicht schlecht sich von einem Fachmann seinen persönlichen Filter erstellen zu lassen inklusive jeglicher Sonderwünsche... 

Hast recht das Material ringsherum, beschaffung, realisierung macht schon nen bisschen arbeit und kostet auch nicht grad wenig...

Also Bilder wären echt ne feine sache...

gruss


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

rease: Hast PN!

Wenn ein Moderator sein ok gibt, stell ich den Link ein. Wie gesagt-ich kenne den Mann nur vom email Kontakt und bekomme auch keine Provisionen, Luxusurlaub oder Bordellbesuche finanziert...:__ nase

Ich habe für den SiFi 168 Taler bezahlt, er spielt Leistungsmäßig in der Klasse des Compactsieve 2, ist komplett aus PE, alles geschweißt und nix geklebt und hat diesen extrem genialen Siebkasten, so das man zur Reinigung nicht im Filter rumgrabschen muß. Find einfach nur die Idee und die fachmännische Umsetzung gut.


----------



## scholzi (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hi Leute


> Und der Preis lag sogar unter dem eines Compactsieve 2. Wenn ich sehe,  was man allein für ein vernünftigen SIFI Behäer bezahlt, ist der Preis  für das Ding echt ein Witz.


Hast du ein Siebgewebe oder ein Spaltsieb, ich glaub Martin weiß garnicht das es zwei verschiedene Sachen sind! 
Ein richtiges Spaltsieb allein kostet schon rechts von 100€ 
Hier mal was dazu
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6275/?q=gaze
@Martin
Ich halte den Siebfilter für deine geplanten 50-60.000 Liter Teich zu klein!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1
Die Anderen gehen bestimmt von 15000 Litern aus! 
Wenn du wirklich 60.000  Liter planst solltest du unbedingt in Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft bauen!
Selbst ein Ultrasive3 (Halbschwerkraft) hat "nur" einen Max. Durchfluss von 30m³  
Für welchen Teich planst du diesen Siebfilter?


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Nee-ist natürlich Siebgewebe! Jetzt muß ich aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich davon ausgegangen bin, das der Compactsieve 2 auch nur mit Siebgewebe filtert-dem ist wohl nicht so.


----------



## scholzi (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Genau, dem ist nicht so!


> Wenn ein Moderator sein ok gibt, stell ich den Link ein.


wenn es auch informativ ist 
würde auch gern sehen wie Er aussieht!


----------



## rease (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

N'Abend :smoki

Also hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen das ich zwei getrennte Filtersysteme einplane... Beide in Halbschwerkraft... Teich soll nach umbau etwa 50.000 - 60.000 Liter fassen...

Habe dafür eine Pumpe je __ Filtersystem (logisch)... 
Nachgerüstet auf einmal 10.000'er Ecomax sowie einmal 16.000'er Ecomax...

Die SiFi dienen legendlich als zusätzliche Vorabscheidung für die Filtertonnen und den anschließenden Biosystemem (siehe meine Bilder)

Stück für Stück sollen dann zusätzliche Filtertonnen dazu kommen (NUR ZUR VORABSCHEIDUNG !!!) Ich plane eine ausreichend großen Pflanzenfilter ein (ZWEI REINE PFLANZENFILTERTEICHE...) und insgesamt einen 20 Meter langen bepflanzten Bachlauf 

Ich weiß klingt verrückt aber der Platz ist da und wird definitiv gemacht... 


Also der Probelauf für den 15.000 Liter Teich dieses Jahr lief perfekt, glasklares Wasser und anständige Wasserwerte...

Aber bin für jegliche Kritik sehr dankbar... 

gruss martin


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Na dann rechtfertigt sich der etwas höhere Preis für den Compactsieve natürlich-naja, hätt ich mich vorher mal genau informieren sollen.
Jetzt hoffe ich einfach mal, das sich meine Reinigungsintervalle trotz Siebgewebe auch in Grenzen halten werden. Hier mal der Link:

www.wuertzel.de

LG

frido


----------



## scholzi (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*



> Also hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen das ich zwei getrennte Filtersysteme einplane... Beide in Halbschwerkraft


Aber Olafs Filter läuft gepumpt! Hast du ein Schott mit eingeplant?
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden 
http://www.koi-steppan.com/WebRoot/...BE/Ultra_Sieve_III_Spaltfilter_Siebfilter.jpg


> Stück für Stück sollen dann zusätzliche Filtertonnen dazu kommen (NUR  ZUR VORABSCHEIDUNG !!!) Ich plane eine ausreichend großen Pflanzenfilter  ein (ZWEI REINE PFLANZENFILTERTEICHE...) und insgesamt einen 20 Meter  langen bepflanzten Bachlauf


 dann richte dich schonmal drauf ein, sobald 2012 die ersten Sonnenstrahlen raus kommen, bin ich im Gurkenland......das muss ich sehen...wird bestimmt richtig gut!


----------



## rease (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

hmmmmmm... weiß jetzt nicht so richtig was du meinst robert, wird quasi ne kopie von Olli P. 's Siebfilter 

zusätzlich halt noch nen Korb als Schmutzfang (hab noch ne alte Geschirrspülmaschine da den Besteckkasten nen bissle umgebaut und gut is 

meinst du mit "schott" den schwimmer ??? Bei google suche Schott = Spezialglas

hehe ^^ kannste gern vorbeikommen ins Gurkenland  aber erst so im mai rum damit auch was sehen kannst und nicht nur ne baustelle *grins*


----------



## scholzi (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Servus Martin


> meinst du mit "schott" den schwimmer ???


genau!
Da die Pumpe hinter dem Siebfilter sitzt, muss das Wasser von allein rein fließen und der Schwimmer reguliert den Durchfluss!
so wie hier im letzten Bild
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853


> hehe ^^ kannste gern vorbeikommen ins Gurkenland  aber erst so im mai rum damit auch was sehen kannst und nicht nur ne baustelle *grins*


geht doch klar....will mir auch nicht den Arsch abfrieren bis zu dir!


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hallo Martin,
die Idee von Scholzi gibt es auch zu kaufen, und wurde hier im Forum auch gebaut - sie funktioniert.
Als Alternative kann man den Durchfluss durch den SiFi auch alternativ regeln. Das geht per Kugelhahn an den Zuläufen (mindestens täglich ), oder auch über das Prinzip "Mühlgraben" (ist eine Idee, den Filter hinter den "Filtergraben" zu setzen - das entlastet selbiges Teil auch merklich = weniger Wartung).
Zur Filterung gibt es viele Herangehensweisen. Such' Dir eine aus, und bau diese dannn so, wie es die Leute im Forum getan haben, die diese Variante auch benutzen. Alles andere beinhaltet ein gewisses Risiko, oder eine Kenntnis der Technik/Biologie/Chemie. Daher sind wir immer sehr neugierig, was geht, und was nicht .


----------



## rease (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Siebfilter, Eigenbau*

Hinter den Filtergraben ??? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...

macht doch keinen Sinn... Willl meinen Biofilter mit diesem System entlasten... Das heisst von groben dreck befreien und nur noch nährstoffe/schadstoffe filtrieren... hmmmm... versteh den Sinn nicht den "Vortex" nach dem Biofiler ?

Werd ihn definitiv vorschalten  

Weniger wartung des Siebfilters stimmt schon wenn er nachgeschaltet ist, aber mit der zeit setzt sich mein biofilter zu und dann hab ich nichts gekonnt 

@ Robert... ist Halbschwerkraft da brauch ich doch keinen Schott... Wird ja in den Siebfilter gepumpt, also die Pumpe sitzt vor dem SIFI 

grüße martin


----------

